Ask HN: What font do you use while programming? - navd
======
Tiksi
I use Tamsyn (6x12 on lower res screens, 7x14 on 4k monitors),
[http://www.fial.com/~scott/tamsyn-font/](http://www.fial.com/~scott/tamsyn-
font/) but it's getting more and more difficult to use bitmap fonts these
days. Firefox recently dropped support for them, gtk support is hit and miss.

Where I can't use Tamsyn I use
[https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font](https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font)

I like fonts that are easily readable when small so I can get more screen
realestate, and bitmaps are the best for that, but 3270 is pretty good as
well.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
Same here. All those fonts looked same until I found Tamsyn. If anyone reading
here want to try it, you have to use it at the exact size it is made for, or
else it will look ugly. So if you are using Tamsyn6x12 font, you can only use
it at 12px font size..or it will look ugly.

------
usaphp
I've spent so much time picking a font for my sumlimetext. The one I use and
love is Pragmata Pro:
[http://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/](http://www.fsd.it/shop/fonts/pragmatapro/)

------
achairapart
Take a look here:

[http://programmingfonts.org/](http://programmingfonts.org/)

Lately I'm in love with Office Code Pro (Dotted Zero version):

[https://github.com/nathco/Office-Code-Pro](https://github.com/nathco/Office-
Code-Pro)

~~~
isuckatcoding
Your first link seems to not work.

------
smallduck
PR#3 from
<[http://www.kreativekorp.com/software/fonts/apple2.shtml>](http://www.kreativekorp.com/software/fonts/apple2.shtml>),
with green text on a black background for maximum nostalgia. Very narrow &
effective on my laptop screen. Considering switching to Input Condensed or
Compressed though.

------
atmosx
All my computers are Macs. I use Inconsolata (version that supports Hellenic
letters by Cosmix) patched with devicons. My editor of choice is VIM on iTerm
13 pt, see sshot[1].

[1] [https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3s165lgha1ci01/vim-
sshot.png?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/s3s165lgha1ci01/vim-sshot.png?dl=0)

------
onion2k
Fira Code in my IDE, Menlo in my debug log (so it's the same as Chrome's
devtools console), something else in an SSH session, and whatever the default
is in Google Docs when I'm writing documentation.

------
mbrock
Fantasque Sans Mono by Jany Belluz.

[https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-
sans](https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-sans)

------
groundCode
Inconsolata
[http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html](http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html)

~~~
cauterized
Inconsolata is my choice too. It's legible at small sizes and has clear
distinctions between all the easy-to-confuse characters like 0 vs O, l vs I vs
1, etc.

And unlike many programmer-friendly fixed width fonts, it's also almost as
comfortable to read as a good variable-width screen font when
reading/writing/editing large blocks of text such as comments, personal notes,
READMEs, etc.

------
Asme
Input Mono Compressed from
[http://input.fontbureau.com/](http://input.fontbureau.com/) . Before, I used
Envy Code R

------
travjones
Source Code Pro

------
sratner
Input Mono with settings:

    
    
        --asterisk=height
        --i=serifs_round
        --l=serifs_round
        --zero=slash
        --lineHeight=1.4

------
clishem
Monaco, with Infinality on Linux so it thinner.

------
holaboyperu
Fira Code

~~~
navd
Likewise

------
max_
Lucida Console

